# 686, Good Brand?



## Mr. Right

Yes you have quality shit. You should be quite happy. Check the waterproof rating on the tag. If they are 10,000mm or better you should be fine unless the snow is really wet (warm day, heavy snow etc.)


----------



## Guest

the jacket is 15,000mm waterproof &#149; 10,000gm breathable, and the pants are 15,000mm waterproof &#149; 10,000gm breathable, so i guess im a g lol jk.

thx for the help


----------



## Mr. Right

Then you have REALLY good shit, congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

really? awesome lol to bad ima look like a complete idiot all fitted in nice stuff then fall on my ass a couple thousand times, aww well my friend is coming so it'll be fun sucking together...no ****


----------



## Mr. Right

Well you won't look like that much of an idiot when you get home with a dry set of pants on. Learning is when you take the biggest beating so you might as well have good equipment.


----------



## Guest

true lol, i would deffinetly rather have good equipment and suck then have bad equipment and suck lol....but yea it'll still be fun and im used to riding the "wave board" or "rip-stick" which from what i've heard is very similar to snowboarding. I've been wakeboarding and skateboarding all my life so I know how to balance on a board but i know snowboarding has it's differences so i'm just trying to prepare myself for having one sore ass lol.


----------



## lisevolution

686 is very high quality stuff you'll be straight! Also may I suggest you invest in some ass pads or crashpants before you get up there this weekend. It will save you some of the agony of the first couple of days riding! Definitely the best $50 a noob can spend imo! I still wear them


----------



## Guest

686 is a pretty steep brand. i was fortunate enough to find one at a local shop that was having a huge moving sale and everything they had in stock was going for 50% off. i scored a 686 "ACE" series jacket. its the artist line they have. pretty sick art on it. i'll post the artists name when i get home, maybe some pics too. CONGRATS on your new gear.


----------



## Guest

I have the mannual militant pants and they are awesome pants

btw, does anybody know what 686 stands for?!?


----------



## Guest

i don't know what it stands for lol. But here are the picks of my gear that I could find online (i don't know what all of the brands are cus its packed away but here is what I know lol)

Jacket:









Pants:









Goggles:









what do you guys think of the style itself? also are the goggles good?

Heres what it said on the website of the store I got it


> The Oakley® XS O snow goggle offers a smaller fit with a comfortable double-layer of face foam and a flexible urethane frame construction. Lexan® lens material provides scratch resistance and better optical clarity a textured interior surface helps to reduce glare.


the goggles and gloves that I got I can't find online.


----------



## Guest

the artist is name dez and here's a pic of the jacket i picked up.


----------



## Mr. Right

You should be happy! As far as style, I never worry about style too much, if I'm warm and dry and don't look like a goofball in pink pants and a bright yellow jacket, I'm stoked. Those goggles should be fine, my friend has a pair of Oakleys (not sure which model) and he said he'd take em over his Dragon goggles anyday, and as far as I've read Oakley goggles have some of the best periphral (sp?) vision available.


----------



## Guest

^^^ good find! 

I thought it would be an area code or some sort P.C for a possesion of a controlled substance but rather reading the history, it's manufactured from a good positive background! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

anyone know where i can find cheap 686 gear for women's?? i've been dyingg for 686 pants! the pants i have right now don't seem like they'll last me after this season.


----------



## Guest

whiskeymilitia or steep and cheap just had a run on 686 stuff not too long ago. might want to check sierra trading post, at one point they had some good prices on some 686 gear.


----------



## boarderaholic

I'm less than impressed with 686. My Lowrise Smarty pants were done after about 2.5 months as opposed to my current Sessions pants, which are rated lower than the 686 ones.


----------



## Guest

well i just got back from my first time snowboarding and my stuff worked awesome. No snow or water got in and it was very comfortable. I obviously haven't had much time to do some major wipeouts, etc but i fell alot of times and they worked just fine for me.


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> I'm less than impressed with 686. My Lowrise Smarty pants were done after about 2.5 months...



Ah. Don't scare me. I just got a pair of those.


----------



## llcooljunr

That's what I'm currently wearing right now. Good thing I knew about whiskeymilitia before I started snowboarding. I got both for about 200 bucks. I've stayed pretty dry all season in them.


----------



## Guest

llcooljunr said:


> That's what I'm currently wearing right now. Good thing I knew about whiskeymilitia before I started snowboarding. I got both for about 200 bucks. I've stayed pretty dry all season in them.


I've got this same outfit, and paid just a tad more than you (due to canada customs being jerkholes). It's great looking gear that I can't wait to test out.


----------



## Guest

llcooljunr said:


> That's what I'm currently wearing right now. Good thing I knew about whiskeymilitia before I started snowboarding. I got both for about 200 bucks. I've stayed pretty dry all season in them.


I got the same jacket, but in black pin-stripe for $100 at Burlington Coat Factory. If you want a good deal on jackets, go there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I really like my 686 stuff.

New Era 59fifty pant and New Era Stitch jacket.

Supper comfy stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

there is a pair of the smarty cargos on sale right now for $75 on WM!

go get them while it is still there!


----------



## NYCboarder

they have great gear.. i have the uzi pants and just got the Ace optic jacket. it also came with a pair of goggles witch actually fit my Hifi like a glove! thank whoever got you those gifts because you hit the jackpot


----------



## devo

i would like to interject and hopefully make someone jealous. so i was walking thru burlington coat factory and to my surprise i see a 686 jacket on a rack. Needless to say i was intrigued so i went to check it out. When i got close i could see it was a whole rack of 686 uzi's, straps and some plainters. (names i got from web site, so dont Think im super cool and know the names of all the jackets, punk!)i got real excited cause they were only $86.00 (YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!)so i grab a uzi in green and away i go. next thing i know i come upon a rack of SNOWPANTS!. so grabbed a pair of sepia embargo pants for for a pittance of $66.00. to make it worse for everyone they had sepia, alycium coats as well, all for less than $100. they had a ton of them. 

store is located in Johnson City, N.Y.

On a side note; i was telling my friend who has snowboarded for years (but doesnt really stay up with new stuff). He went to take a look and said to me he didnt think they were that quality and went to the local shop and paid 140 for pants. ah, oookay?!! i could of got 2 pair for that price.


----------



## Guest

devo said:


> i would like to interject and hopefully make someone jealous. so i was walking thru burlington coat factory and to my surprise i see a 686 jacket on a rack. Needless to say i was intrigued so i went to check it out. When i got close i could see it was a whole rack of 686 uzi's, straps and some plainters. (names i got from web site, so dont Think im super cool and know the names of all the jackets, punk!)i got real excited cause they were only $86.00 (YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!)so i grab a uzi in green and away i go. next thing i know i come upon a rack of SNOWPANTS!. so grabbed a pair of sepia embargo pants for for a pittance of $66.00. to make it worse for everyone they had sepia, alycium coats as well, all for less than $100. they had a ton of them.
> 
> store is located in Johnson City, N.Y.
> 
> On a side note; i was telling my friend who has snowboarded for years (but doesnt really stay up with new stuff). He went to take a look and said to me he didnt think they were that quality and went to the local shop and paid 140 for pants. ah, oookay?!! i could of got 2 pair for that price.



Hmm. gonna check see if they have anything online...0=


----------



## Guest

too bad that the burlington coat factory website has such a limited selection, and the closet one is about 2 hours away. 

good for those of you who are able to catch those deals. 

guess i will have to keep waiting for WM or SAC.


----------



## Guest

that's kinda deep how the guy who made it named his company after his grandmama, props bro <3 you even more for it.


----------



## SnowHoney

*686 sucks now!!*

As of February 2007, 686 is no longer a trusted brand to buy. My friend bought 686 pants per my recommendation which I regret!!! She wore her pants the second time LITERALLY and they tore on her in the rear leg. When we compared her pants to mine side by side, her seams were complete shit compared to mine and the fabric was much thinner. I dont understand how this could have happened. I'm very sad for my friend and she even called 686 to see if they'd take care of her and they are complete assholes. She already sent in her 686 request for warranty and I hope she gets it but they are TOTAL shit! She even bought the highest line, the 686 Smarty 3 in one system! I even noticed that her pants didnt have my "emergency tool" that I have in my Smarty pants. I hope they stand behind their SHITTY product. BUYER BEWARE.


----------



## Crollenterprise

Guest said:


> I have the mannual militant pants and they are awesome pants
> 
> btw, does anybody know what 686 stands for?!?


Hey!

I was browsing a bunch of gear yesterday and I randomly came across a "fact" that 686 was named as the person who started the company was 20 years old.

Using a calculator, after a very long battle, I was able to determine that yes, indeed 6 + 8 + 6 is in fact 20.

Hope this helps you like 14 years after you asked 

Kyle


----------

